# How to rid of Hair algae in tank?



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have hair algae all over my tank, fissiden, moss, ets... How do I get rid of it? I also have CRS/CBS in the tank.


----------



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

Have you tried removing it manually? It's pretty sturdy stuff, so if you can get it wrapped up in a toothbrush it'll pull out in one piece. Just be delicate around the mosses.


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't know if hydrogen peroxide is safe around the shrimp, but that killed the hair moss on my driftwood. I took it out, gave it a good dousing, and then rinsed it off. The algae is all dying and gone now so I'd say it worked.


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

TwoTacoCombo said:


> Have you tried removing it manually? It's pretty sturdy stuff, so if you can get it wrapped up in a toothbrush it'll pull out in one piece. Just be delicate around the mosses.


It is all over, like in between. It probably take me all day if I were to manually remove it. I can manually remove some that the on stuck to the sponge on my filter intake.


----------



## Cardinal's Keeper (May 19, 2012)

Cut light down to 6 hours or less a day for a week or two. The hair algae will die off slowly but surely. Plants will be fine. 

You haven't said, but I'm assuming you are also trying to address the root cause..? No need for us to guess and there is plenty of resources here on the site to research.


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Cardinal's Keeper said:


> Cut light down to 6 hours or less a day for a week or two. The hair algae will die off slowly but surely. Plants will be fine.
> 
> You haven't said, but I'm assuming you are also trying to address the root cause..? No need for us to guess and there is plenty of resources here on the site to research.


What do you think was the cause of it? I have a 18watt CFL on 9 gallon for 8hrs a day. 

Should I do black out for a day or 2?


----------



## Cardinal's Keeper (May 19, 2012)

Please do not take this in offense of any way..

In my experience most problems of any kind in a planted tank (and many other things) are a result of impatience in either research, planning, or in any number of other ways. There are no shortcuts. 

This is the best answer I can give for what little of you and your aquarium I know of, but for which will not lead you chasing your tail 

Good luck


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

KenRC51 said:


> I have hair algae all over my tank, fissiden, moss, ets... How do I get rid of it? I also have CRS/CBS in the tank.



Get your CO2 to optimum level. Cut back light period to 4hrs. Increase gradually when algae had died off.

You may also overdosed excel.


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

herns said:


> Get your CO2 to optimum level. Cut back light period to 4hrs. Increase gradually when algae had died off.
> 
> You may also overdosed excel.


I've been doing that. I haven't seen any hair algae growth since then. I hope they will all die off. I also stop feeding the shrimps for 3 days so they can feed on what ever they find as food source in tank. After that I'm gonna lower the food intake. 

I also did a black out for 2 days.

Thanks for help


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Controlling Hair Algae*



KenRC51 said:


> I have hair algae all over my tank, fissiden, moss, ets... How do I get rid of it? I also have CRS/CBS in the tank.


Hello Ken...

A natural method would be to get some "Ramshorn" snails into the tank. They'll clean it up in just a few weeks. They'll also consume any decaying plant or fish material, but they don't bother healthy plants. I have the little guys in all my planted tanks and they work wonders.

B


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

BBradbury said:


> Hello Ken...
> 
> A natural method would be to get some "Ramshorn" snails into the tank. They'll clean it up in just a few weeks. They'll also consume any decaying plant or fish material, but they don't bother healthy plants. I have the little guys in all my planted tanks and they work wonders.
> 
> B


Are they safe for shrimp? Will they eat the little snails (i want them to eat them, i have lots of them in the tank and their growing) I have in the tank?


----------

